# women's size chart Union Bindings



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Put her in either a women's Medium, or a men's small/medium. 

The Men's S/M is intended for pre-teen male shredders, but work great for girls who want a more stiff baseplate (in general).


----------

